# Why does it say PowerShot SX30 IS under my name here in Canonrumors



## Heidrun (Aug 20, 2011)

I have never owned a camera like this in my life. I have a Eos 1 D mk III and not a PowerShot SX30 IS.


----------



## Bluesmachine (Aug 20, 2011)

It's related to your post count, I assume.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 21, 2011)

CanonRumors guy, can we have a summary of post count and "rank"? Just wondering how much more drivel I need to post before I level up...


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 21, 2011)

+1 post.


----------



## Enrico (Aug 21, 2011)

that's explains alot.... couldn't match the posts from a few people with the body they had next to their names.

I am on a very low level myself (hence this post +1) but I don't really care that much.... but perhaps CR Guy couls change the "level list" from bodies (that actually can offend people) to shutter speeds and ISO or what have you.


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 21, 2011)

On canonrumors page, you can go and select members from the menu at the top. It will give the members, posts and rank. If you sort by posts, it will give you an idea of the posts you need for the related rank.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2011)

After the round of new cameras is announced, the camera models representing levels will likely be updated. Who wants to be the first to be a 1Ds MK IV?


----------



## WarStreet (Aug 21, 2011)

For those a bit lazy  , here is a guess from the members list


0 posts - Canonflex
4 posts - PowerShot SX30 IS
50 posts - PowerShot G12
100 posts - Rebel T3i
250 posts - 5D Mark II
500 posts - 1D Mark IV neuroanatomist might verify this as I am not sure
???? posts - 1Ds Mark III neuroanatomist has 1125 posts, and still 1D Mark IV


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 21, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> For those a bit lazy  , here is a guess from the members list
> 
> 
> 0 posts - Canonflex
> ...



Ah, perfect. Thanks! Yes, I'm lazy!


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 22, 2011)

Ditto. Why does it say 'Rebel T3i' next to my name?

Surely that should read 'EOS 600D'...?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Ditto. Why does it say 'Rebel T3i' next to my name?
> 
> Surely that should read 'EOS 600D'...?



You sign on to a North American-based forum (CRguy is in Canada), you get to deal with Canon's silly names for the North American market. Would you rather it say Kiss X5?


----------



## K-amps (Aug 22, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. Why does it say 'Rebel T3i' next to my name?
> ...



I guess Rebel T3i is just swanky!


----------



## dougkerr (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, H,



Heidrun said:


> I have never owned a camera like this in my life. I have a Eos 1 D mk III and not a PowerShot SX30 IS.


That's a membership "rank", like "Chevy", "Buick", "BMW", and "Ferrari".

I know, it's just too cutesy!

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2011)

dougkerr said:


> Hi, H,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or, perhaps the way they named warplanes in WWII. (Photo at the Museum of flight in Seattle) 5D MK II, no supplemental lighting.


----------



## iaind (Aug 29, 2011)

Its just as well the grading doesnt extend from 18-55mm efs to 1200mm L


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 29, 2011)

iaind said:


> Its just as well the grading doesnt extend from 18-55mm efs to 1200mm L



okay, that made me really laugh--I'm glad I wasn't in the office! ;D


----------

